# EVNetics Soliton Upgrade!



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

*Faster motor current slew rate for Evnetics' controllers  * Posted By:  

 _ evneticsjeff _
 



I just finished testing a new version of firmware for our controllers (courtesy
of our software engineer, Swedish Programmer Dude) that can slew motor current
over twice as fast and yet it still regulates motor current with dead-nuts
accuracy the entire time. The new maximum slew rate is 60kA/s, which means a
Shiva will be able to go from 0 to 3000A in 50ms.

I should mention that Jeff Disinger and Dennis Berube were the main people
asking for this change but they also provided enough detail as to why a faster
ramp rate would be beneficial (in contrast to my Bill Gates-like, "25kA/s ought
to be fast enough for anybody") which is what convinced us to tinker with the
very heart of the controller code.

If you have an Evnetics controller and want a faster slew rate (along with a
couple of other minor changes, mainly for a specific OEM customer of ours) then
please send me an email and I will reply tomorrow with a dropbox link for the
update package. As usual, you can either update your controller with the
"uploader" program (Windows or Linux versions included), or through the web
browser interface.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

GeoMetric said:


> *Faster motor current slew rate for Evnetics' controllers  * Posted By:
> 
> _ evneticsjeff _
> 
> ...


I think this was a great idea, and now wait for the second upgrade to 4000A.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

GeoMetric said:


> I think this was a great idea, and now wait for the second upgrade to 4000A.


Keep dreaming...


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

Racing must be pretty close. Saving 70mS...I suppose that is enough for a few mph at the end.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

palmer_md said:


> Racing must be pretty close. Saving 70mS...I suppose that is enough for a few mph at the end.


APPARENTLY the take off is a huge issue, yes. I knew it was important but I wasn't aware of how huge of an issue it was. I really hate modifying the now pretty proven motor code, which is why I've been a bit reluctant improving the slew rate, but, well... It had to be done I guess.

I doubt it's much of a problem for the average Joe though. On the contrary, I'm not sure it's a good idea even having it at the old maximum, 25kA/s, when driving in every day traffic. The transmission, tires or even the unaware driver might not be able to handle it.

But them racers...


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

Qer said:


> APPARENTLY the take off is a huge issue, yes. I knew it was important but I wasn't aware of how huge of an issue it was. I really hate modifying the now pretty proven motor code, which is why I've been a bit reluctant improving the slew rate, but, well... It had to be done I guess.
> 
> I doubt it's much of a problem for the average Joe though. On the contrary, I'm not sure it's a good idea even having it at the old maximum, 25kA/s, when driving in every day traffic. The transmission, tires or even the unaware driver might not be able to handle it.
> 
> But them racers...


I thank you for taking the time to upgrade the motor code, I am very excited to try it out. Knowing I already had a 1.3 60' time last year with only 2300MA sent to each motor and a 3.00 ring & pinion, this year I should set some 60' time records.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

Most products find their way into the "street hot rods" after us drag racers test and test again. Just look at Holley Carbs, MT tires, Crane Cams, just to name a few, started on the track before your basic hot rodder purchased for his car. That is why companies sponsor drag racers, so the public can watch results before they buy.


----------

